# TransK9 dog boxes



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone here has used TransK9 for dog boxes. I'm looking for a welded box (preferably dual) for my pickup but most are too wide. This one would fit though: Dog Crates | Dog Cages | TransK9USA | 5 series wagon | BMW

I would have to contact them to figure out how to even get one of these since it sounds like they have limited distribution in the US.

I've seen a lot of nice aluminum dog boxes but they are all so short, designed for bird dogs. I no longer have a canopy, so I'm not sure if I would feel safe putting crates on top of a platform over the wheel wells.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I just contacted them about my rav and they said the double box for my vehicle probably wouldn't fit two GSDs....also that shipping is $375

So I think unless I I get a bigger vehicle, I think I'm going to stick with crates for now...


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I contacted them as well and was told that luckily for my car, GSDs would fit. I was a bit put off by the shipping quote as well...$375 or $245 if i pick up from the shipping facility rather than ship to my house, but I'm having an issue paying 30% of the product cost in shipping...

I think I'll be going with the vario kennel once I save up enough to get it. It's more expensive, but shipping is free. It's also larger and adjustable.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I wanted to add, I believe that during my crazy search for a box, I did see that there are companies out there that will custom make boxes for you and I don't believe the cost was that much more than a vario kennel or a transk9 box.


----------



## Lilo_vom_Haus_Weislogel (Oct 26, 2014)

You may also contact the guys from WT-Metall (WT-METALL Home Page) as they import auto transport boxes from Germany. Prices are probably pretty comparable but I like the WT-Metall boxes much better personally.


----------

